# Grinder advice



## Sleepymouse (Dec 17, 2017)

Good morning happy coffee folk

I'm thinking of getting a small electric grinder for my daily brews.

I mainly brew Aeropress and occasionally V60.

I use a an Aergrind at home but would like to grind a batch of coffee to take with me in the morning, maybe 80g.

I watch James Hoffman's review of cheap grinders which put me off.

Would I be better with a cheap electric grinder or grinding a batch by hand with my Aergrind?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Sleepymouse said:


> Good morning happy coffee folk
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a small electric grinder for my daily brews.
> 
> ...


 I'm going to vote for the second option. 
View it as an extra bit of exercise. 
Or get a second grinder to take to work.


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Get a Feld47 or something similar for larger amount if going down manual route???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Absolutely love my Wilfa grinder. Highly recommend it & won't break the bank.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Sleepymouse said:


> Good morning happy coffee folk
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a small electric grinder for my daily brews.
> 
> ...


 Why not take the Aergrind with you? I have carried an aeropress, whole beans and feldgrind (feldfarb) mkI around with me for a good few years. I thought the aergrind was a spacesaver for on the move?


----------



## Sleepymouse (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you for all the advice. I don't like to take the Aergrind with me as my job involves visiting different sites during the day and there is a chance it could go walkies.

Most of the time I work out of my van. I have a small inverter which would power a small grinder but have opted for a Hario Slim Plus which although not ideal wouldn't break the bank if someone took a fancy to it.

Thank you for all your advice which is much appreciated


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Sleepymousewhat power rating is the inverter in Watts


----------



## Sleepymouse (Dec 17, 2017)

2000 watts


----------

